

Third by volume Bitcoin exchange is down and won't get up. Bitcoins lost. - scotty79

https://bitomat.pl is down - lost vm at amazon, vm with site, wallet and all wallet backups<p>You can buy bitomat.pl out of its trouble if you can pony up 17000 BTC.<p>UPDATE:<p>Users can now withdraw their cash. Fate of their bitcoins remains unknows, although each user after logging in can see how much BTC he had.
======
scotty79
Autotranslation of the statement (<https://bitomat.pl/Home/Statement> ) issued
by the exchange creator and owner:

STATEMENT

I wish to hereby inform all users of the service www.bitomat.pl of system
failure that occurred on 26 July 2011 and its consequences.

At the outset I would like to apologize for such a long delay in publication
of this statement. I explained that it was dictated only by the good service
investigation conducted to determine the causes of failure and the people
responsible for it. Unfortunately, to date, despite intensive efforts, could
not determine these issues. However, I believe that the longer pause to
disclose this communication at this stage would be unreasonable. I am also
aware that service users are the appropriate explanation.

On 26 July 2011 at about 23:00, I noticed that absorbs all Bitcoin server
machine resources, and probably not used for making. So there was need to
increase the amount of RAM in the server. As a result of that procedure -
suddenly the whole virtual machine has been erased, all data stored on the
server has been lost!, Including records concerning bitcoinowego portfolio and
its backups (backups).

I have taken action have established that the disappearance of the data was
the result of the introduction of virtual server settings, which he never
would have introduced. Amazon Web Services Company, which is located servers,
website says that the machine that has been cleared has been set up in such a
way as to be irretrievably destroyed automatically with the data on disks
attached to it at the time of her arrest by the shutdown. We are constantly
trying to determine who made changes to these settings and whether it will be
able to recover lost data. Unfortunately partnership with Amazon Web Services,
which was placed servers service is difficult. Once I realized that I deleted
the machine have redeemed the biggest package of technical support, I talked
to the manager, asked about the security of disk space, I explained, so far
unsuccessfully. Still exerts pressure on the Amazon Web Services to accelerate
their activities but without concrete results.

At the moment I am unable to clearly determine the causes of crashes, I
suppose that it is the result of actions of third parties, which are causing
the server tried to cancel to hide their illegal activities, or intentionally
wanted to website disappeared. If my suppositions are confirmed, the fact will
let police and prosecutors. At the same time if possible take action through
which it would be possible to recreate lost data. But what I need to interact
with the server's owner, and that as I mentioned above is difficult.

At this point I wish to inform and assure you that your cash deposited into
your bank account service and not converted into BTC and unpaid cash from the
sale of BTC remain safe and intact.

Any further findings will you keep. At the same time I am counting on your
help in solving the problem.

I realize that the situation is very difficult, and you fear for the fate of
their BTC. We are constantly working on a solution to the crisis, and I'm open
to your suggestions.

Today I intend to: cancel all active orders so far, restore the site to act,
to enable the performance of any operation (in particular the payment of PLN).

Please your suggestions and ideas.

I wish to inform you that I had several conversations with potential investors
from home and abroad. Www.bitomat.pl service is on sale for EUR 17,000 BTC. If
interested, please contact us at bartek@szabat.com.

~~~
jpluscplusm
So .. site is run by someone playing at being a Sysadmin who used a service
s/he didn't grok (evidenced by their lack of understanding of the difference
between ephemeral/instance storage and EBS), and is now trying to blame the
service provider for their personal fiduciary failure?

Developers != Sysadmin. Deal with it.

Just because something is easy to get started with doesn't mean you understand
it properly.

~~~
scotty79
Epic fails happen.

One thing makes me wonder. Who keeps all backups of such precious thing as
bitcoin wallet of bitcoin exchange on virtual machine, the same virtual
machine that is used for all operations?

~~~
jpluscplusm
Developers? >:-)

------
scotty79
Other thread about same subject here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2828445>

------
polyfractal
Another example of Bitcoins being run by a bunch of amateur clowns. Drag this
poor excuse for a financial instrument behind the shed and put it down
already.

~~~
regularfry
It is through mistakes like this that the ecosystem will improve.

~~~
joe_the_user
Only if entire bitcoin concept itself is not a mistake or a racket or a scam
or the other names that just all, uh, competent economists call it.

After a long series of bank failures, the US learned that financial regulation
plays an important role (despite from being far, far from perfect).

Bitcoin's organization stems more ideological predelictions than an
understanding of the problems of the existing financial system.

